# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  On Island Late June to Early July for first time in three years!

## darlu

Hi - we apologize for being absent for so very long.  Last time we were on Island was July of 2013 and saw many forum folks at an EMM soiree.  Fortunately, we saw many friends at the last DC get together as well.  We will be on Island Tuesday June 28 to Wednesday July 6.  Staying at Hotel Le Petit Morne for the first time.  Got reservations for Santa Fe on Tuesday June 28 for Manu's last night!

If anyone is available and interested in getting together, please let us know!

Since we haven't been present for 3 years, if you have resto suggestions for places that have opened in the past 3 years, please pass them along.  Darin and Lucie.

----------


## amyb

Latest bunch of winners seem to be Carpe Diem in Gustavia, Orega where Sapotillier used to be, across the street from Eddys, and Tamarin in Saline.

----------


## darlu

Thank you Amy - we will definitely try one or more of your suggestions.  Hope you and Phil are wonderful as always.  Would you believe we had our youngest son's bar-mitzvah last year!  No wonder we haven't been back in awhile.

----------


## amyb

Mazel Tov and welcome back to the forum.

----------


## stbartshopper

Manu's last day at Santa fe is June 28th so if you would like to bid farewell, go there your first night!

----------


## GramChop

Howdy, Darrin and Lucie!  Long time no talk...glad to hear all is well and you're on your way back to St Barth.  I won't be on island then and will miss seeing y'all.  I'm sure you'll pass along a hug to Manu for me and you bid him bon voyage.  P'tit Morne is a lovely place hosted by lovely people.  I think you will enjoy yourselves there.

----------

